# Homemade mouse food help?



## Blueheaven (8 mo ago)

Hello! I’ve had my mice for 5ish months now mice and I have 7. One of them has been losing fur and groom lots so I thought it could be high protein levels from research of foods and because I’m in Australia lot’s of the videos about good mouse foods brands aren’t stocked here. So I decided to make a homemade mix. How I work this out is the *Shunamite
diet* rat food home made. And I add more protein, please tell me if anything has to be changed!

1 scoop = 5%


PROTIEN-15%
FIBER-10%
FAT-5%


Base mix~

Watson & Williams Rabbit & Guinea Pig Mix 2.5kg $13 (5 scoops)

((i am australian so there isn't that many rabbit mixes (rabit's arent allowed in the state i live))

Processed Grains~

Rolled oats (2 scoops) 
Pasta- (half scoop Fiber Veg twists & 1 and a half scoop dino pasta)

Protien ~

Royal Canin Indoor Adult Dry Cat Food (1 scoop)
Black Hawk Fish Adult Cat Food (1 scoop)
Dried meal worms (1 scoop)


Herbs,veg, nuts and fruit

Coles Natural Almonds 1 scoop
carrot (fresh given twice a week) quater scoop every week
Lttuce (fresh given twice a week) quater scoop every week
Peas (7 every 3rd day)

Seeds

Wild Bird Bird Seed (1 scoop)


----------



## Benedict (1 mo ago)

That's a lot of work. I am too lazy for that. I will stick to Buying


----------

